# mtb verleih aachen



## HouseMeisterAC (22. Oktober 2004)

hallo leute,

ich will meine dame zum testen auf nen mtb setzen und mit ihr mal ne runde fahren... 
kann man in aachen oder der umgebung fahrbare mtbs leihen?

gruß malte


----------



## tfocus (5. November 2004)

Alles *******gal...da gibbet nix zu testen...kaufen...koste was es wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelrad (13. November 2004)

Sehr gute MTBs kann man an der Skistation in Rohren (Monschau) ausleihen. Allerdings solltest Du vorher Kontakt mit den Verleihern aufnehmen. Mehr Infos zum MTB-Verleih gibt es unter www.mtb-guide-eifel.de

Als Strecke kann ich Dir die Gegend um Rohren empfehlen. Unter www.eifelrad.de findest Du einige Strecken (z.B. Belgenbachtal (top!!!), Monschau Marathon, Steling, die alle in der Nähe von Rohren vorbeiführen.

Andy


----------

